# Android Tablet parental controls ?



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I purchased an Android tablet for my 14 year old son with Down's Syndrome. On the iPhone, he manages to find music and plays samples. He gets stopped with password protection when he trys to actually buy the song. I was playing with the Android tonight and don't see a method of ensuring he can't purchase apps or pay per views. Am I missing something?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

MikeW said:


> I purchased an Android tablet for my 14 year old son with Down's Syndrome. On the iPhone, he manages to find music and plays samples. He gets stopped with password protection when he trys to actually buy the song. I was playing with the Android tonight and don't see a method of ensuring he can't purchase apps or pay per views. Am I missing something?


Mike, you can require a PIN for purchases on Android via the Play Store settings.

Go into the Play Store and into Settings from the top-right menu. Use the "Set or Change PIN" option with the option "Use PIN for purchases" and from now on any Play Store or in-app purchase will require that PIN before paid content is downloaded and purchased.

(Wording may vary per device/OS version, but it will be similar to the above. This PIN feature was introduced in the Google Market app, now known as the Play Store, sometime in the past year, so depending on how old your Market app is you may need to first upgrade it to the latest Play Store.)


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Thanks Drew. With your help, I found it. I googled last night and only found a bunch of forums where people complained about the missing feature.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Cool!


----------

